# Slice of Sin



## kitchenelf (Dec 3, 2002)

This is definately for those who live for chocolate!  I never did until my first bite of this :p 

SLICES OF SIN
(serves 10-12)

8 oz. semisweet chocolate (use a good brand)
1/2 cup strong brewed coffee (not instant)
2 sticks butter
1 cup sugar
4 eggs (do not pour in one bowl)
1 cup heavy cream (to be beaten at end and used under the slice - you can lightly sweeten the whipped cream if you want - but not too much)

Preheat oven to 350°

Line a glass loaf pan with foil (I only had light gray). In the top of a double boiler melt the chocolate in the coffee. Add the butter and sugar, stirring until the butter is melted.

Cool the mixture for 10 minutes then beat in 1 egg at a time. Pour the mixture into the prepared loaf pan. Bake until a crust forms on top, approximately 35-45 minutes. (the sides of mine came up higher for some reason)

Set the loaf pan in enough cool water to come halfway up the pan. The dessert will rise and fall as it cools.

When cool, wrap the pan well and refrigerate for at least 2 days or up to 2 weeks. (this helps set it).

When ready to serve unmold and slice and place a little whipped cream on a plate and a slice of sin on top.


----------



## leigh (Dec 13, 2002)

Oh, man! This one is going on my (or somebody's) table before the year is out.  Thanks!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 13, 2005)

"Oh, good God love me!  And this desert!"
Wish I was home.  Now I have to put 3 deserts on the table for Valentines Day fondue dinn dinn.

thanks for bringing this back up, I didn't know it existed!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 13, 2005)

Rats, I just used up my last two bars of Ghirardelli to make fondue last night!  

Twist my arm, make me go buy some more.............


----------



## pdswife (Jan 13, 2005)

The problem with this recipe is that it  wouldn't  be  one slice of sin.

For me.. it'd be a panful of sin!!    SOUNDS GREAT.

THANK YOU!!

Heart day would be a great day to serve this.   WONDERFUL! 


Wouldn't this be good with some vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Audeo (Jan 15, 2005)

Elf, there are no words to describe how sinful and delicious this sounds....


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 16, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> This is definately for those who live for chocolate!  I never did until my first bite of this :p
> 
> SLICES OF SIN
> (serves 10-12)
> ...



I'm having a duh moment.  When do I OR  do I add the heavy cream?  Is that the ingredient for the whipped cream after or does it go into the melted chocolate?  I am there, and just finished adding the sugar and butter, it's melted, uh, now what?  cream or no cream? :?


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 23, 2006)

I think the heavy cream is to whip....and then set the Sin on top.

Raspberries come to mind, for me.  Mmmmmm!


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 23, 2006)

Doubled, this is basically the chocolate mousse cake I make--flourless chocolate cake. It is absolutely delicious and I kind of like the idea of a loaf pan slice.  How high is the cake?--size of slice?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 23, 2006)

Gretchen,

When I make this in a loaf pan it "comes in" 3 textures all in the same loaf - kind of fudgey, kind of cakey, and kind of more creamy but not quite fudgey - it is the height of the loaf pan (roughly, a little lower than the top).  

I guess I get all those textures because of the height of the loaf pan?  It's soooooooooooooooooooooooo good!!!!  It was weird the first time I made it to watch it fall/rise/fall/rise/fall during the cooling process (well, weird for me 'cause I DO NOT bake!  )


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm not a coffee drinker and I can't make it very well either........in fact a friend of mine came over recently and I attempted to make her a pot and she told me, "I can pee darker than that"  .  

Needless to say I need help in determing how to do the strong coffe part.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 23, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I'm not a coffee drinker and I can't make it very well either........in fact a friend of mine came over recently and I attempted to make her a pot and she told me, "I can pee darker than that"  .
> 
> Needless to say I need help in determing how to do the strong coffe part.


    

If you make 1 cup of coffee (which my coffee maker doesn't read the water until it guages 3 cups so I always have to make 3) - for each cup you HAVE to make in yours use 3 TBS per cup - that's what I do.  My normal coffee is 1 TBS (not level but not rounded either) per cup mark on my coffee pot.  

Gretchen - you could probably answer this - if someone just didn't like coffee could they use an extra strong hot chocolate - in keeping with the chocolate theme?


----------



## college_cook (Nov 5, 2006)

Just made this tonight, and boy does it smell great.  I wish I could try it tonight, but I'm going to let it set the requisite amount of time before testing.  I plan to save most of this to serve on Thanksgiving, but wanted to leave enough time to make another if needed.  Also, for any who have tried this already, what would you think about adding a layer of ganache to it after it sets for a couple of days first?  I think it might add a nice textural variation to it.


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 6, 2006)

Last week I started to make this,but did not because of the whipping cream issue.  I looked up countless recipes for a flourless chocolate cake and was not able to determine if the cream was to be added to the batter, or just used in the presentation.

What do you all think?  Should the cup of cream be added to the batter, and when?  Or do you have another TNT recipe for a flourless choc cake??

I really want to make this, but am shy because of my reservations regarding the ingredients.


----------



## Alix (Nov 6, 2006)

Beth, the heavy cream I think is to be beaten into whipping cream and served on top of the cake. That would be my best guess anyway. Hopefully kitchenelf will be along shortly to tell you for sure.


----------



## college_cook (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes, I'm fairly sure the cream is to be whipped and added on the side, the mixture was quite runny enough without adding an additional cup of cream to it.  There was a point where I was having trouble getting the sugar to incorporate properly, it was still very grainy in the molten chocolate mixture, and I didn't want to get the heat so high as to burn the chocolate.  At that point I thought a little bit of extra liquid would be nice, but on towards the end you could tell that the cream was meant to be added on the side.

After it sets the requisite 2 days I'll be sampling a little slice of it, and possibly adding the ganache, so I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 6, 2006)

I will go back and edit/clarify that issue.  Yes, the whipping cream is just to be whipped and used as a garnish - well, edible garnish!  LOL

I will go clarify.

college cook - wait a minute here - you are going to add ganache to a cake that is nothing but pure chocolate anyway?  Is there supposed to be a problem with that?  Sounds heavenly.  And I have only been able to wait the REQUIRED 3 days before digging in.  They say that if you wait longer though it's even better!  I can't wait to hear how the ganache is with it!


----------



## QSis (Nov 6, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Gretchen - you could probably answer this - if someone just didn't like coffee could they use an extra strong hot chocolate - in keeping with the chocolate theme?


 
Yes, I would like to know about this, too.  My boyfriend detests any form of flavor of coffee, but he would love this dessert otherwise.

What would be a good substitute for the coffee?  How about a nutty liqueur, like Frangelico?

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 6, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> How about a nutty liqueur, like Frangelico?
> 
> Lee



Holy Cow!  This recipe just keeps getting better doesn't it?  Ganache, Frangelico?  I can only assume liquid is liquid - but I'm not a baker so don't trust what I say!!!!


----------



## Gossie (Nov 6, 2006)

You guys are evil!!!


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 6, 2006)

Why not try it all out?  you'll just have to force yourself to eat the "experiments!"


----------



## college_cook (Nov 6, 2006)

Regarding the use of coffee in this recipe, I was shocked to find that there is no trace of coffee flavor at all!  (No i didn't dig in early, I just stuck my finger in the batter to try it out )  And I actually used espresso, b/c I really like the coffee/chocolate flavor combination.  Maybe the flavor comes out after it has set long enough?  In the event that I still cant taste my coffee flavor, I think I will be experimenting with other liquids.  I really love Cruzan Rum Creme' and I think it might be a good candidate for replacing the coffee.  Anyways, I still have 2 more days until I can sample it, with and without the ganache.  I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 6, 2006)

For all you guys wanting to use some form of alcohol (someone can say this is right or I'm crazy) remember that the alcohol does NOT set up - not that this wouldn't be good a little soggy too though!  

college cook - do you actually like coffee?  Maybe if you like coffee it's not noticeable but if you abhor coffee it might be VERY noticeable.  I don't know because I LOVE coffee!


----------



## college_cook (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey all,  tried out the dessert and it was quite good.  It turns out that that coffee flavor, while not noticeable in the uncooked batter, was definitely present in the finished product, and paired wonderfully with all of that chocolate.

As for the alcohol not setting up as well as the coffee, I'm not sure that I understand why it wouldn't set up.  Coffee is basically just water infused with the flavor of the beans, whereas alcohols are probably slightly heavier, since they are a form of sugar.  I don't know for certain of course, I think the only way to find out for certain would be to try it.

Oh- and I had another idea for alcohols to add... Kahlua!


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 8, 2006)

Minus the coffee, that sounds pretty good!

When are you making it for me?


----------



## QSis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi college - thanks for the report.

Yes, I, too, wondered about the caution that alcohol would not "set up", with the implication that coffee does.

What do you mean, kitchenelf?

Lee


----------



## college_cook (Nov 8, 2006)

Come christmas time, I'll pick up a bottle of Kahlua and make this again, substituting the Kahlua for coffee.  I imagine the flavor will be similar, since Kahlua is a coffee liqueur.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 8, 2006)

If you put a bottle of ANY spirits (exclude wine) in the freezer it will not freeze.  You can put a bottle of vodka, a bottle of Bailey's, a bottle of scotch in the freezer - it will NOT freeze.  That's what I'm talking about "not" setting up.  In the refrigerator it's going to stay fairly liquid depending on the amount used.  NOTE I said depending on the amount used.  There are chocolates made with cordials - they have runny parts inside the chocolate.  You can make a pecan pie with Kahlua and it will set up fairly well because the Kahlua isn't a HUGE part of the product.  

The water this is in coffee WILL freeze.

I would also like to say that if anyone tries this it just CAN'T be that bad either    It just may have a totally different texture.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 8, 2006)

OK, I've been thinking about this - freezing might be the wrong term to use because this stuff isn't to be frozen - duh!!!!

So, what it boils down to is - Idunno - where the "freezing" got into my brain I will never know!  But it did.  So there.


----------



## college_cook (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm thinking Kahlua may set up better than most because of the amount of sugar in it.  You're right about the freezing, but I'm thinking that the reason the coffee sets up might be because the liquid binds to the egg.

I'll test it eventually and post about the outcome.

And btw, I wish I could send all of you a slice of this with the ganache topping!  I'm no chocoholic by any stretch of the word, but this is absolutely heavenly!


----------



## cjs (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Lord, my teeth are curling reading this!! ****,(I mean darn) my menu for my party Saturday nite is set in stone!!!! (I hope)


----------

